# Drahtlose Temperaturmessung



## knorpe (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

eventuell hat ja einer von euch eine Idee - oder kennt einen Hersteller der sowas vetreibt.

Muss für einen Versuch die Temperatur eines "Schwimmwerkzeuges" ermitteln. Dieses wird von einen Endlosschlauch überzogen der bis zu 250°C hat.
Das innere Teil das den Schlauch rund hält soll mal gemessen werden um den Temperaturunterschied einschätzen zu können. Wir wollen nur mal wissen wie groß die Spanne zwischen innen und außen ist.

Leider funktionieren die herkömmlichen Funktransmitter nur bis 85°C - logisch da ja eine Batterie verwendet wird.
Schleifringe oder sonstiges können nicht installiert werden.

Wer hat einen Idee?

lg
knorpe


----------



## crash (16 Februar 2009)

wie wäre es mit einem IR-Thermometer?


----------



## Junior (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Wie währe es mit Temperaturmeßstreifen?
http://www.omega.com/webshop-deutsch/shop/pptde.html?ref=TL-T_LABELS

MfG Günter.


----------



## knorpe (16 Februar 2009)

genau an sowas hätte ich auch gedacht! nur gefunden hab ichs natürlich nicht...

D A N K E 

und lg
knorpe


----------



## knorpe (16 Februar 2009)

crash schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem IR-Thermometer?




leider hab ich nix gefunden das für den hohen temperaturbereich geeignet ist.
wir schätzen das die umgebung dort so um die 200°C habne wird 

lg
knorpe


----------



## noisy-tec (17 Februar 2009)

Probier mal die Pyrometer von http://www.impacinfrared.com/DE/ aus.

Habe auf verchromten Stahlwalzen damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 200°C sind überhaupt kein Problem. Gibts mit Wasser und Luftkühlung.

Leider etwas teurer...


----------



## knorpe (17 Februar 2009)

solche haben wir breits in einsatz - aber das hilft mir für die temperatur im inneren nix. ich seh ja nicht hin da der schlauch drüber ist.

die variante mit den meßstreifen ist wohl das einzige das dort funzt.
trotzdem danke!

lg
knorpe


----------

